# Nomad DH worthy ?



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have read the Nomad is super versitile. I was set on a VP Free but wonder if it may be too much bike for my riding style. I ride shuttle assisted DH, in the summer, at Northstar. Plenty of rocks but I don't really jump high or drop more than 4'. If I had the Nomad I could use it in the off season as a trail bike. The Free is trail worthy but w/ more weight. I'd run an 888 (65-66* HA) and a 729 wheelset on the Nomad. Any thoughts ? Thanx


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NorthStar + an 888 = VP


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

a nomad with a 888 kinda defeats the purpose of the nomad. vpfrees with a two ring front set up will pedal extremely well and get you to the top of the hill so you can shredd down to the bottom. if its also going to be a trail bike get the vpfee with a dhx 5.0. if you already have the 888 to put on then thats good but if your buying a new fork also look into the 66rc2x and the 36van. mite be a better choice for the off season.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*same thing*

I'm in the same boat. Need something for northstar but can also ride around alot. im looking for the burly all moutian bike. i was also looking at the vp free. IS there any other bikes that fill those needs.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

paintballeerXC said:


> I'm in the same boat. Need something for northstar but can also ride around alot. im looking for the burly all moutian bike. i was also looking at the vp free. IS there any other bikes that fill those needs.


look into a transition dirtbag also. it can be set up with different fork and shock options and a two ring set up. go to www.transitionbikes.com


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> I'm in the same boat. Need something for northstar but can also ride around alot. im looking for the burly all moutian bike. i was also looking at the vp free. IS there any other bikes that fill those needs.


pretty much limited when you start to do heavy use at N*.............maybe look into the Foes Fly or the Intenses 5.5


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

nomad is an all mountain frame not designed to be abused excessivly


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*dirtbag*

the dirtbag dosn't look very good at doing anything other than doing downhill stuff. don't think that fits very well


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

paintballeerXC said:


> the dirtbag dosn't look very good at doing anything other than doing downhill stuff. don't think that fits very well


well i understand the one pictured doesn't look like it can do much more but if you set it up with a 66sl or 36van and a dhx air or even a coil it would work as a trail bike also. look at a specialized enduro sx trail


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*preston FR?*

now what about a preston FR by transition. that looks a little better for doing every thing
http://www.transitionbikes.com/PrestonFR.cfm


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

paintballeerXC said:


> now what about a preston FR by transition. that looks a little better for doing every thing
> http://www.transitionbikes.com/PrestonFR.cfm


i was going to suggest the preston also but you would lose the travel. the preston is also great but has only about 5in of travel depending on the set up, still a great choice but not as suited for N* as a longer travel rig


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

New Versus Blitz should be out next month, can run 2 rings up front for climbing.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

If you're planning on riding dogbone, karpiel, sticks and stones etc, don't get a nomad. 

The last guy I rode with on a local dh trail here who had a nomad said the following to me when I asked if he had a dh bike. "Aren't all bikes dh bikes?, I'll be fine."

He broke a wheel, his fork and bent his bars before the 3rd run.

Vpfree, uzzi any of the 7ish travel norcos or konas, even an specy sx trail are all better suited.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dogonfr said:


> New Versus Blitz should be out next month, can run 2 rings up front for climbing.


dam the blitz looks hotter every time i see it this year


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Nomad for Northstar? No way if you plan on doing anything mega technical and throwing down on them. Northstar requires heavy duty, burly, DH bikes more so than a lot of areas for biking California if you ask me. Northstar is VERY demanding on your bike. One day will put a lot of punishment/thrash on your bike. 

Nomad would not suffice. A VP-Free would however.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Nomad for Northstar? No way if you plan on doing anything mega technical and throwing down on them. Northstar requires heavy duty, burly, DH bikes more so than a lot of areas for biking California if you ask me. Northstar is VERY demanding on your bike. One day will put a lot of punishment/thrash on your bike.
> 
> Nomad would not suffice. A VP-Free would however.


 I guess I havn't been thinking hard enough about Northstar's terrain - feels like its been so long since I have been there (September 05' !) . I felt my Bullit did ok and maybe since the Nomad had the VPP rear it would suffice. I did go up last season with a few freinds, a couple had to rent Stinky's, they complained they wish they had rented the V10's.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Double post...sorry

A good mix of everything might be a Foes Inferno. That would do well at Northstar I think, and its pedalable.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Nomad for Northstar? No way if you plan on doing anything mega technical and throwing down on them. Northstar requires heavy duty, burly, DH bikes more so than a lot of areas for biking California if you ask me. Northstar is VERY demanding on your bike. One day will put a lot of punishment/thrash on your bike.
> 
> Nomad would not suffice. A VP-Free would however.


Yeah. I blew out the linkage on my DH bike at northstar on the stadium jump.

When I got a new DH bike, I took it there and blew out the shock the first day.

A nomad would crumple.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Versus Blitz can handle N* no problem.


 I'd go Versus Weapon X for N*. The Blitz looks like a trail / FR bike. Any way it goes @ Northstar I run a DC fork. Last year the My Bullit had a Shiver DC this coming season it will have an 888.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus Blitz can handle N* no problem.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Versus Blitz can handle N* no problem.


Yeah, but that 66VF2 would suck ass.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

keen said:


> I'd go Versus Weapon X for N*. The Blitz looks like a trail / FR bike. Any way it goes @ Northstar I run a DC fork. Last year the My Bullit had a Shiver DC this coming season it will have an 888.


If you want DH travel then yes you want Weapon X. Versus is comming out with a new bike that is going to be in the 7.5-8.5 travel range


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, but that 66VF2 would suck ass.


Fox 36, Manitou Travis, Marzocci 888 alot of good forks would be very sweet on Blitz


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Versus Blitz can handle N* no problem.


I don't think so. The frame looks well built for sure, but if you ask me, Northstar requires a Coil Over if you plan on ripping it up at Northstar. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*what avout transitions*

do you think that the transitions dirtbag. im liken it. would it handly me riden it hard. isnt Versus built in Cali. i havn't heard to much about them.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> do you think that the transitions dirtbag. im liken it. would it handly me riden it hard. isnt Versus built in Cali. i havn't heard to much about them.


 Dirtbag, Blitz are both FR machines. Grand Mal or Weapon X would be suited for DH @ Northstar or.... Like I should do get a VP Free. Why the Free has 8.5" travel where both the listed FR rigs only have 7". The Free would still allow for pedalling and built lightly - 66 fork, DHX air and 600-700g rims or full DH w/ 8" DC, DHX coil & 800g rims.


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Nomad=Crumple-skiltskin

I would get a Transition Gran Mal, I Just put a 36van on mine, its pretty sick. Super value, super nice frame. The Dirtbag looks great too.
or
Uzzi vpx $$$
or
vp free $$$
or
devinci wilson/ollie ??
or
or just go big and get a freakin Knolly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

**spam!**



SHAHEEB said:


> Nomad=Crumple-skiltskin
> 
> I would get a Transition Gran Mal, I Just put a 36van on mine, its pretty sick. Super value, super nice frame. The Dirtbag looks great too.
> or
> ...


Ha ha - thanks!!

We have a new batch of V-tach frames that are going to be ready in the next couple of weeks! However, our new Delirium T might be what the original poster is looking for: it's a burley all moutain frame that is designed for exacly what he's looking to do.

http://www.knollybikes.com/frames.html

Please feel free to e-mail me here if there are any questions: http://www.knollybikes.com/contact.html

AND, the Delirium T is designed with up to 7" forks in mind. Just a (SPAM) thought - that's all 

Cheers,


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Turner 6 pack with a 66 ETA Light. That's what I'm on as my do all rig. Burlier than the Nomad, and still able to take it on 20 mile epics.


----------



## gregz12 (Oct 9, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Turner 6 pack with a 66 ETA Light. That's what I'm on as my do all rig. Burlier than the Nomad, and still able to take it on 20 mile epics.


Poor bike


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

SHAHEEB said:


> Nomad=Crumple-skiltskin
> 
> I would get a Transition Gran Mal, I Just put a 36van on mine, its pretty sick. Super value, super nice frame. The Dirtbag looks great too.
> or
> ...


 All the above frames cost above $1500 - the VP Free & Transition Gran Mal are the same price...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out the Versus Trigger  
 http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=167083


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*versus bikes*

is the biltz on Versus website the new or the old one. b/c if i can change from six in. to 4in. that would be really nice. Or are those not really corect. Could i get more travel in back some how.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

El Chingon said:


> Turner 6 pack with a 66 ETA Light. That's what I'm on as my do all rig. Burlier than the Nomad, and still able to take it on 20 mile epics.


Sorry, after seeing both up close, I gotta say my Nomad is way more sturdy than the 6'er. 
I'd feel a LOT more comfortable doing what you're doing in that pic on my Nomad than on a 6-Pack.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL. Surely you jest. I've ridden both, and when it came time to make the decision to buy, I went with the Pack, because of the burlier construction, and lack of VPP. I sold my VPFree, because the pivots were squeaky, and very high maintenance. Also, I developed some rear end slop....so to speak.  6 pack all the way


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> the dirtbag dosn't look very good at doing anything other than doing downhill stuff. don't think that fits very well


dude, i have done all sorts of trails in moab and 30 mile trail rides on my dirtbag, as well as lift assisted and urban, the dirtbag is super versatile. you just have to know how much you wanna ride stuff. i have no problems with it at all. it may take alittle longer but its that much more fun goin dh. i have a super t, outlaws and 2.5s on it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

*6 pack*

how many in. in the back on the six pack


----------



## Teague (Jul 2, 2005)

Get an Ironhorse 7point. Either a 7point5 or 7point7, the air shock on the 7point9 sketches me a bit. Or you can get the frame at go-ride.com.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Versus is comming out with a new bike that is going to be in the 7.5-8.5 travel range


Oh yeah??? How soon? I'm looking at new frames right now. I imagine they'll have the new frame at See Oughter?

Oh forget it....I just found pics in another thread


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> how many in. in the back on the six pack


Seriously


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> is the biltz on Versus website the new or the old one. b/c if i can change from six in. to 4in. that would be really nice. Or are those not really corect. Could i get more travel in back some how.


The '05 is adjustable for 4-5-6 inch travel. The problem you get is you will need 3 springs for each setting. It's not a simple adjust on the fly deal. I run my Blitz in the 6in possition & have never changed it.


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

Last time i was at Northstar, there was a guy rippin it up with a polised namad with a fox 36. He was coming down the mountain faster than most of the guys on full blown dh rigs. If you are not going to use it for only northstar im sure that it would work out great. Me and my buddy talked to guy that was riding it and he basically said he wouldnt want to ride anything else and that his nomad just ate up everything.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> If you're planning on riding dogbone, karpiel, sticks and stones etc, don't get a nomad.
> 
> The last guy I rode with on a local dh trail here who had a nomad said the following to me when I asked if he had a dh bike. "Aren't all bikes dh bikes?, I'll be fine."
> 
> ...


Ive def learned to respect your opinion, but no WAY is an SX trail anywhere NEAR as burly as a Nomad. And notice - he brokes his Wheel, Fork and bent bars - not his frame..

SC will compare a nomad to a bullit, conceding a little bit of strength - and like em or not, we all know what those can do!

Mind you for 'real DH' - I agree it aint the best tool - esp for somewhere like northstar. (never been but ALL of the pics Ive seen look boulder strewn and gnarly)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

El Chingon said:


> LOL. Surely you jest. I've ridden both, and when it came time to make the decision to buy, I went with the Pack, because of the burlier construction, and lack of VPP. I sold my VPFree, because the pivots were squeaky, and very high maintenance. Also, I developed some rear end slop....so to speak.  6 pack all the way


Thats nuts - assuming you mean burlier than a Nomad..

ARE YOU INSANE?

Sounds like you either dislike VPP or Santa Cruz

No doubt the 6 Pack is an Awesome frame, and whether or not the Nomad or it is better is up to the individual, but burlier? HEEEEEEEEEEELL NO - NFW - Uh Uh, Not a chance in hell..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Ive def learned to respect your opinion, but no WAY is an SX trail anywhere NEAR as burly as a Nomad


There's no way that's even close to the truth.

The SX Trail (not the enduro) builds up to make a pretty heavy ride. The frame weighs more. The tubes are thicker. The pivots are not as highly loaded.

When talking about the 6pack; the 6pack doesn't have to weigh more to be stronger. The closer a frame is to the traditional "diamond" shape the strong it is going to be, so while the hydroformed nomad may be plenty strong, all the extra parts like linkages and extra tube bends add up, and while it may weigh more, that doesn't mean it's stronger at all.

What particular point leads you to believe the nomad is stronger?


----------



## sanger66 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Mark Weir?*



designer485 said:


> Last time i was at Northstar, there was a guy rippin it up with a polised namad with a fox 36. He was coming down the mountain faster than most of the guys on full blown dh rigs. If you are not going to use it for only northstar im sure that it would work out great. Me and my buddy talked to guy that was riding it and he basically said he wouldnt want to ride anything else and that his nomad just ate up everything.


Did the dude have a shaved head under a pink helmet while wearing a skin suit?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

EC, the Pack isn't burlier than a Nomad. At best they're somewhat equal in construction and intended use. I was a little disappointed and pleased when my Nomad came. I actuallly thought it would be a lighter rig than my Bullits, so I was disappointed that it wasn't. But when I rode it and felt the way it rode and took some drops, I was very pleased. I think most of us who haven't ridden one felt that it was going to be a basic, lightweight, all-mountain frame. It's definitely heavier duty than that. It's also interesting to compare one next to a BLT, especially at the suspension links. It definitely splits the gap between the Blur and VP Free...with maybe a noticeable bias toward the Free. After spending some time on mine, I think it's more like a VPP counterpart to the Bullit.


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*VP-Free..!!*



Raptordude said:


> Nomad for Northstar? No way if you plan on doing anything mega technical and throwing down on them. Northstar requires heavy duty, burly, DH bikes more so than a lot of areas for biking California if you ask me. Northstar is VERY demanding on your bike. One day will put a lot of punishment/thrash on your bike.
> 
> Nomad would not suffice. A VP-Free would however.


if you got lift..you best go DH all the way...build a VP-Free like this one dual chain ring up front. is very pedable.. an is fast DH..


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

sanger66 said:


> Did the dude have a shaved head under a pink helmet while wearing a skin suit?


Wow...  I would recomend staying off the drugs while browsing the web...it might help.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam this thread has gone along way. in reality it just depends on how you're going to ride at northstar. i wouldn't think a nomad would work but maybe if you ride smooth then it will be ok. i would think a dirtbag would do fine there and still be great for the long rides as well as the vpfree. this summer i will be riding an m1 with a 888r and 2.8/2.7 tires but thats just my preference at N*. for what you guys are thinking though i still say vpfree or dirtbag all the way


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Huck Banzai how about you answer Jayems question before you start trying to draw conclusions again from thin air? personally i think an SX built up with air suspension and burly tubless wheels would be a good choice.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> dam this thread has gone along way. in reality it just depends on how you're going to ride at northstar. i wouldn't think a nomad would work but maybe if you ride smooth then it will be ok. i would think a dirtbag would do fine there and still be great for the long rides as well as the vpfree. this summer i will be riding an m1 with a 888r and 2.8/2.7 tires but thats just my preference at N*. for what you guys are thinking though i still say vpfree or dirtbag all the way


Did you get your computor figured out?
Sorry broke thread.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> Ive def learned to respect your opinion, but no WAY is an SX trail anywhere NEAR as burly as a Nomad. And notice - he brokes his Wheel, Fork and bent bars - not his frame..


He dented it.  He also broke everything because he was eating sh!t every 20 feet.

Given the choice though, I'd gladly go full bore on an sx trail(make sure you know which bike I'm talking about, the names get confusing) over a nomad. I've seen both and ridden both. I'm suspicious you haven't?

I really don't care though. Ride a nomad at northstar all you want. Just get out of my way.


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

paintballeerXC said:


> I'm in the same boat. Need something for northstar but can also ride around alot. im looking for the burly all moutian bike. i was also looking at the vp free. IS there any other bikes that fill those needs.


Titus Super Moto

http://www.titusti.com/supermoto.html


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Ride a nomad at northstar all you want. Just get out of my way.


Lol...


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I found out the Nomad is actually only 1 lb. lighter than the Free - easy choice now, Free.


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*Bs*



finchy said:


> nomad is an all mountain frame not designed to be abused excessivly


I dont think so man. The nomad can take a serious pounding, just like any other santa cruz. Why do you think they offer it with a freeride grupo? Or a 4x groupo? Its just as strong if not stronger than the Heckler, and guys use those for freeriding all the time.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

keen said:


> I found out the Nomad is actually only 1 lb. lighter than the Free - easy choice now, Free.


Hmm, I'd have thought that would mean the Nomad would be the easy choice. Can't be that much weaker if it's only a pound lighter, and it will go up hill much easier. Do you really think you need 215mm of travel for trail riding? Besides, not many options for a light 150mm rear wheel...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

(I lover parentheses!)()()()()()


And up there - why arent there many options for a light 150mm wheel? How much more does a 150mm hub weigh than a 135? Hadley? Build em with the same spokes/rims, and they should be on point!!!

no?

yes?


(Parentheses?)


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

BJ- said:


> Huck Banzai how about you answer Jayems question before you start trying to draw conclusions again from thin air? personally i think an SX built up with air suspension and burly tubless wheels would be a good choice.


I'm not saying an SX is a bad bike.frame - it's a really good one! Same for the Six-Pack.

I'm just objecting to the idea that a Nomad is less burly, when IMO (throw an informed betweenm the M and O) the Nomad is the burlier. Now mind you, I realize that the SX trails I have come across are 05s - I have heard they beefed them up for 06 (I have checked out 2 - and to answer Kidwoo - not extensive rides, thats a problem for me at 6'8" - its hard to judge bikes because they rarely fit me)

I am admittedly wary of FSR's as I have seen sooooo many shattered chainstays (M1's, Big Hits, Enduros, DirtWorks, my own Jamis (although I was doing light FR on my Dakar *XC!*) and still seeing em, to consider any FSR too burly. So my opinion may be tainted, but I have seen broken SX's and Turners, and have yet to see a busted Nomad!!

I like all the bikes tho, and if I had money like dat, I'd have one of each!!! I am not super gnar hucker man, I can beat up a bike, but considering my 4.4lb Chameleon has take 2.5 years of up to 10's and a couple of DUUUUUUUUURTY crashes, I would think I would be safe on an SX...

ramble blah blah ramble...

so tangent absorbed - I am not hating oin any bike - I reserve my irrational hate for Hope brakes and MRP guides, for no particula good reason except I decided not to like them.... SX, Six Pack, Nomad are ALL drooltastic, and *I* think that unless you're a plowdown DHer, you can ride those 3 anywhere!

Just dont talk smack about my buddy SC!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

*I think people are losing sight of the OP's question here.*

Keen,

You mention that you want a bike that can handle DH terrain, but you say that you're really not doing big drops or jumps (all relative here, not trying to poke fun). If that's the case and you don't envision yourself going bigger than say 10 feet and want a trail-friendly bike, then something like the VPF is gonna be too much bike for you and you're not really going to need that much travel. It'd be akin to the dipsh*ts driving Hummers to the mall and soccer practice.

If I were you, I'd do this. Buy a Nomad, Coiler, Six Pack, SX trail, etc. Something in the burly 6-7" arena. I'd definitely go coil shocks here....no air. Any of these bikes can handle what you describe of your limits and will give you room to grow as well. I think folks forget that it wasn't that long ago that 6" of travel was plenty for 90% of the terrain out there. I ride at Whistler a fair bit (~25 days/year) and I see lots of peeps on 8-10" travel bikes that, quite frankly, don't require that much travel. Then, you see dudes on HT's with old dual crown absolutely killing it. I've been riding the same 6" Stinky for several years and I've hit everything at Whistler (not saying much) and most everything on the Shore with it. Ultimately, it comes down to the horses, not the chariot.

Now, you could throw a Z1 or 36 on one of the aforementioned frames for trail riding. Then, get a Super T or similar fork and heavier wheelset for DH stuff and you'll have a bike that will be a bit slacker and will handle the burly stuff much better when you got to North*. A good buddy did this with his Saber for a couple of seasons and then got a VPF when he started pushing the limits of that bike and now just uses the Saber for trail riding.

What you need to decide is what % of the time will you be trail riding this bike and what % you'll be riding DH. If it's 50-50, you'll need to decide if you want to compromise in one area or the other. Personally, I'd build it up lighter and get a spare fork and wheelset and change that stuff over for DH riding.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## sanger66 (Jan 4, 2005)

designer485 said:


> Wow...  I would recomend staying off the drugs while browsing the web...it might help.


It was a reference to Santa Cruz / WTB team rider Mark Weir who is currently killing it on the Nomad. He recently set the record for the Downieville Downhill on a Nomad when other guys were racing it on much bigger bikes.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

sanger66 said:


> It was a reference to Santa Cruz / WTB team rider Mark Weir who is currently killing it on the Nomad. He recently set the record for the Downieville Downhill on a Nomad when other guys were racing it on much bigger bikes.


I got the reference, but I didn't want to chime in because anytime someone says a pro rides a certain bike doing burly shite, you have to remember that they get frames and components for free and if they beak something from a sponsor, I don't think they'd really be telling the general public about it. Part of their job is to be an ambassador for the company and help them sell more bikes and components.

With that said, the fact that guys like Weir, Bearclaw, Strait, Bourdon, etc. are ripping descents and going huge on bikes that have 6-7" of travel speaks for itself. I doubt most people push their full-on DH rigs as hard.

Go Cougs!  
EBX


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> I think folks forget that it wasn't that long ago that 6" of travel was plenty for 90% of the terrain out there.


Frame strength > travel numbers

I've done stuff on my dj hardtail that I'd never do on my 5" xc bike. Hence the "burlier" argument.

I think that's a problem with talking about something like a nomad. The travel is there but the frame build isn't up with something like some of the 6-7" travel konas. Personally, if I just spent all the money on a nomad, I wouldn't ride it at northstar. It would be cruel and unusual punishment. There's a reason the sydicate guys grab the blur 4x bikes or a vpfree in slopestyle contests.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> I'm not saying an SX is a bad bike.frame - it's a really good one! Same for the Six-Pack.
> 
> I'm just objecting to the idea that a Nomad is less burly, when IMO (throw an informed betweenm the M and O) the Nomad is the burlier.


And you still haven't answered the question.

In what way is it "burlier"???


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Keen,
> 
> You mention that you want a bike that can handle DH terrain, but you say that you're really not doing big drops or jumps (all relative here, not trying to poke fun). If that's the case and you don't envision yourself going bigger than say 10 feet and want a trail-friendly bike, then something like the VPF is gonna be too much bike for you and you're not really going to need that much travel. It'd be akin to the dipsh*ts driving Hummers to the mall and soccer practice.
> 
> ...


 I'd like to bring up a few points that seem to echo. Rider skill is a variable that will easily confuse choice - sure a pro could take a beach cruiser down a DH course and say this is all you need. I think it boils down to the right tool for the job. I am trying to get out of the make do scenario. I rode my 6" rear travel Bullit last year @ Northstar w/ V brakes and a 5" Z1. Mid season I went to disc brakes and a 2002 Super T fork - much faster and smoother I went. Towards the end up the season I installed a Shiver DC fork - again the rock gardens became much more managable. Not going to say I became a better rider but I was going faster thru lines I could barly make before going to the bigger forks. I am not sure how to gauge whether or not you have too much bike. I rode w/ a female rider, she had a new V 10, I dont think she ever went off anything more than 2' in height or used more than 3/4 travel but she really felt better, smoother, faster and more confident on the V 10 vs. her 6" travel Stinky. In think the" more is less" analogy works in specific situations - XC / trail don't require a lot of travel and from a beginner to a pro its gonna have the same outcome. DH , both a beginner and a pro can both benefit from more travel, both will ride smoother and faster. So a bikes strengths can also become weaknesses - right tool for the job -. I used to ride MX and street ride I thought a dual purpose Enduro would be the hot ticket. Found out the enduro couln't do anything well but it could do both. Sure I'd like a few bikes but if I am going to drop serious coin on one I want to make the right choice.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Frame strength > travel numbers
> 
> I've done stuff on my dj hardtail that I'd never do on my 5" xc bike. Hence the "burlier" argument.
> 
> I think that's a problem with talking about something like a nomad. The travel is there but the frame build isn't up with something like some of the 6-7" travel konas. Personally, if I just spent all the money on a nomad, I wouldn't ride it at northstar. It would be cruel and unusual punishment. There's a reason the sydicate guys grab the blur 4x bikes or a vpfree in slopestyle contests.


Good points, Woo, My Stinky is burly for the amt. of travel, but we're not talking about the syndicate boyz or you / me riding this bike. Keen says he's going off 4' drops right now, so let's say the new bike causes him to go 6' - which is likely. I've GOT to believe the Nomad can handle what he will be throwing at it. Again, this isn't a putdown to Keen, but I think people always recommend bikes based on how hard they ride a bike or the type of stuff they hit.

Again, I think the OP needs to decide how he's really going to utilize said bike and go from there. This takes an honest look at one's current riding style and future plans for growth and deciding whether an 8"+ travel bike will really get used. There are lots of folks that have plans of DH/FR grandeur and end up selling their bike within 6-12 months because it doesn't get ridden enough or it's simply too much bike for 'em. Hell, that's how I got a screaming deal on my Stinky - essentially it was brand new.

I'm basically playing devil's advocate here since he's getting nothing but the "get a VPF" comments from the rest of the group. I personally don't know Keen and his riding style, but based on his 4' drops comment, I'd be hard pressed to recommend anything that big based on his description and the fact that he wants to also trail ride the bike. If the Nomad isn't burly enough (which might be the case), he should consider a Pack, SX Trail, Norco Six, G-Spot, Coiler, Chapparal, Bullit, Dirtbag, Switch, etc....something that blurs the line between FR and AM based upon how they're built.

A couple of deals to look at (limited size on the coiler):
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3499 
http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=3498

Just my $.02.....
EB


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

keen said:


> I'd like to bring up a few points that seem to echo. Rider skill is a variable that will easily confuse choice - sure a pro could take a beach cruiser down a DH course and say this is all you need. I think it boils down to the right tool for the job. I am trying to get out of the make do scenario. I rode my 6" rear travel Bullit last year @ Northstar w/ V brakes and a 5" Z1. Mid season I went to disc brakes and a 2002 Super T fork - much faster and smoother I went. Towards the end up the season I installed a Shiver DC fork - again the rock gardens became much more managable. Not going to say I became a better rider but I was going faster thru lines I could barly make before going to the bigger forks. I am not sure how to gauge whether or not you have too much bike. I rode w/ a female rider, she had a new V 10, I dont think she ever went off anything more than 2' in height or used more than 3/4 travel but she really felt better, smoother, faster and more confident on the V 10 vs. her 6" travel Stinky. In think the" more is less" analogy works in specific situations - XC / trail don't require a lot of travel and from a beginner to a pro its gonna have the same outcome. DH , both a beginner and a pro can both benefit from more travel, both will ride smoother and faster. So a bikes strengths can also become weaknesses - right tool for the job -. I used to ride MX and street ride I thought a dual purpose Enduro would be the hot ticket. Found out the enduro couln't do anything well but it could do both. Sure I'd like a few bikes but if I am going to drop serious coin on one I want to make the right choice.


Keen, this info. is the most helpful thing you've written. I was under the impression you wanted a bike to do a few things (i.e. trail ridind and FR), when it sounds like having a more appropriate DH/FR bike is what you're mostly looking for. If that's the case, then get the VPF. End of story.

A cheaper option would be to upgrade the rear shock on your bullit (giving you more travel - might need to run a 24" wheel depending on the year of the bike) and upgrading the fork to a 888.

EBX


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Keen, this info. is the most helpful thing you've written. I was under the impression you wanted a bike to do a few things (i.e. trail ridind and FR), when it sounds like having a more appropriate DH/FR bike is what you're mostly looking for. If that's the case, then get the VPF. End of story.
> 
> A cheaper option would be to upgrade the rear shock on your bullit (giving you more travel - might need to run a 24" wheel depending on the year of the bike) and upgrading the fork to a 888.
> 
> EBX


 I think the Bullit is truely versitile. Last season I ran a Shiver DC, 2.7 Maxxis Minions. End of the season I put on a 150mm Z1 and kevlar kenda tires and had a trail bike. By the end of the season, last year, I decided I was going to go to an 888 , a floater, and possibly a Risse 2.75" stroke for 7.2" rear travel (FYI Bullits only get 6.5" travel w/ a 2.5" stroke shock) I liked my Bullit so much in trail mode I sold my specialized Enduro. I thought I could buy another Bullit and set it up in DH trim or buy a Free. I am the first to admit I am not a hucker / jumper but I like to hit super gnarly rock gardens. My Bullit did ok but from what I have read the VPP really helps smooth out the rough stuff. Bullit / Risse / Floater - starting to get expensive. 24 rear - seems like a lot of people don't favor that setup for rocks. So a second bike is in order . I put out a post comparing the Bullit to a Free, and again the Free was a personal choice. The reason I thought Nomad was it could be a step above the Bullit . After I read the Nomad was only 1lb. lighter I said why not the Free. I could always put an 8.5" shock on it for 7" of travel and a 150mm fork for a great trail bike. Now I just need to seperate myself from $$$.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Excellent advice allaround från ebx.


----------



## designer485 (Apr 12, 2005)

designer485 said:


> Wow...  I would recomend staying off the drugs while browsing the web...it might help.


Jk Bro...it was just a joke!


----------



## whangen (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hybrid CC/FR works!*



keen said:


> I have read the Nomad is super versitile. I was set on a VP Free but wonder if it may be too much bike for my riding style. I ride shuttle assisted DH, in the summer, at Northstar. Plenty of rocks but I don't really jump high or drop more than 4'. If I had the Nomad I could use it in the off season as a trail bike. The Free is trail worthy but w/ more weight. I'd run an 888 (65-66* HA) and a 729 wheelset on the Nomad. Any thoughts ? Thanx


Depends how far into downhill you want to go. The advice above is good advice if you're on a freeride mission to go all out. From your initial post though, it sounds to me like you might start jumping 7-8 feet and hit some big hucks the same size with the right bike. The Nomad will be fine for that range. Any bigger and I'd say get two bikes: a crosscountry AND a downhill bike. For the 7-8' range with lots of rocks, the Nomad will make it --- just get the DHX coil, a Fox Van and some big 'ol tires etc.

I recently bought and built up a large Nomad. I specifically set it up for Cross Country with a nod to Freeride. I built it with a DHX Air 5, Raceface Turbine cranks (3 chainrings), 2.2 tires, Fox Talas, Juicy 7's, light WTB saddle. XT Drivetrain, Thomson seatpost and 90mm stem. ===> 32 lbs total.

Now that's about average for a CC Nomad. However, I routinely go to a local place called Sand Pits and jump 6-7' ledges to a soft tranny. Sure, I'd like some beefy tires, but mine handle okay in the sand and dig in solid. I'm still learning how to jump big doubles, so I can't testify to that yet... I've always been a putz on them anyway.

The frame itself soaks up just about any impact me and my friends throw at it and the bike tracks thru rocks and root sections like a dream. It corners tighter than my Superlight cuz I don't have to lean over and re-weight every few seconds.

Did I mention 32 lbs... hey, a fat clydesdale with one leg can pedal that much up a hill. Even my Superlight currently is a hair under 29 lbs.

Check out my bike pic at my member info page. It's an older pic and not fully set up but I'll have some more later.


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

I was checking out the Nomad frame up close and it looks to me more like a VP-Bullit than just another all-mountain invention. Even SC says on their website "Throw it off cliffs or rip long trails.." I don't think SC would be telling their customers to send their "all-mountain" bike off a cliff if it couldn't handle it. They say it can handle up to a 180mm DC fork too. I don't know too many all-mountain bikes like that. The Nomad will probably prove to be their most versatile bike yet with the build determining what its capable of and not the frame.


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

Jayem said:


> And you still haven't answered the question.
> 
> In what way is it "burlier"???


I would not say that the Nomad is burlier than the 6-pack, but the Nomad should be able to handle some serious abuse. I don't really understand why people are saying it will crumple, because the Nomad is relatively untested and we will have to wait and see how durable it actually is. When it comes to serious am and freeriding, SC builds strong stuff.

The Heckler can handle 10ft plus to tranny without breaking, as well as very technical dh type terrain. If the 5.6" travel Heckler can handle this type of abuse, then the 6.5" Nomad should be able to handle just as much, if not more than a Heckler. I would say that this qualifies as pretty serious riding.

The Nomad frame weighs over 8lbs with a coil shock, so it is not a feather weight. Weight does not always indicate strength anyways. The Heckler is a tad under 8lbs with the DHX coil and it is strong as hell.

I don't think SC would allow 180mm forks on the Nomad if they thought it would crumple under serious riding either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

The Dude said:


> dude, i have done all sorts of trails in moab and 30 mile trail rides on my dirtbag, as well as lift assisted and urban, the dirtbag is super versatile. you just have to know how much you wanna ride stuff. i have no problems with it at all. it may take alittle longer but its that much more fun goin dh. i have a super t, outlaws and 2.5s on it.


I am in the same boat, I rode my Dirtbag in all conditions last year from flatland XC here in the midwest, to Angelfire DH to Moab's Porcupine Rim and it handled it all very well. Last year I was running Slider+ with a dual front ring set up and the bike pedals very well both up and down. With the Slider+ and a pretty heavy duty build spec the bike is 42lbs, I am upgrading to a 888RC2X for this year so it should add another lb or 2. But the Dirtbag is one versatile do it all bike.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Keen, coming off a Bullit, and a MX rider, you should talk to TNC and search his posts. He still has several Bullits in service and a new Nomad built the same way. He also rides grip twisters so it sounds like you will be somewhat comparible. (riding styles that is, no brokeback mtn biking applied)


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

The Pack has to be burly to handle the Flatness of the drops you do.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a pretty decent welder, and I've been working with structural steel and aluminum for a good while (since I was 16), and not only is the monocoque design of the Nomad a huge plus towards overall frame stiffness & durability, but the beads are consistently well done, (maybe not laser-straight, but very well laid) which goes a LONG ways towards strengthening an aluminum frame. 
The linkages themselves are extremely beefy as compared to other VPP rigs out there. The welded half-design of the top swing-ling on the Nomad is a massive improvement over a CNC'd or cast aluminum linkage. Quite regularly I've seen wire-EDM'ed/laser'ed aluminum linkage/structural pieces fail gauge or loadtest because the larger & more complex the piece, the more likely there will be inherent alloy deficiency/stressors in there.
As long as the actual welder is proficient and the design is sound, he/she can stick together two pieces of cast/forged aluminum that'll last longer under duress than a single piece of CNC'ed alloy.

Granted, a Nomad cannot compare to the sheer beef of a DH Banshee, Kona, Norco, Specy, et al, but just considering what I can see and feel, the frame itself will not limit you as to what you're willing to do (within reason). 
The only hold-back in this case is the amount of travel afforded by the Nomad if the majority of riding that is intended to be done by the owner is purely DH/Freeride.

But in the 6"-7" class of bikes, I believe that the Nomad will hold up to anything an intermediate/experienced rider could throw at it, including the occasional 4-6' drop and DJ action. It's definitely on the freeride/DH end of the "All-Mountain" spectrum, but again..... the amount of travel is what keeps this bike, apart from rider skill, firmly in that category.

That reason alone was the major selling point in my case. By no means am I afraid to blast down a sketchy rockgarden, or drop off a decent sized ledge.... but at the same time, I ride my bike to work every day, and depend on it for my Army PT tests and epic rides.... And after seeing a Nomad up close, I had no doubts whatsoever that it would fail me unless I got stupid and tried to emulate Bearclaw.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I see a lot of focus on the actual strength of the Nomad frame. I am going to ask about the travel - quality vs. quantity. Both the Nomad and Free are reviewded as good pedallers, stable platform shock aside, the linkage ratios ,or whatever the technical terminology is, must give up some plushness to achieve this action. TNC reviewed the Nomad vs. the Bullit and found them quite similar. I am not sure how technical the terrain is he rides. Jumping / hucking has a lot to do with the smoothness of the rider. Not sure how familiar most here are w/ Northstar but there are a lot of rocks. Another thing I noticed in the SC forum, if you look @ Nomad builds they center around 6" SC forks, Free's around 8" DC's.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

keen said:


> I see a lot of focus on the actual strength of the Nomad frame. I am going to ask about the travel - quality vs. quantity. Both the Nomad and Free are reviewded as good pedallers, stable platform shock aside, the linkage ratios ,or whatever the technical terminology is, must give up some plushness to achieve this action. TNC reviewed the Nomad vs. the Bullit and found them quite similar. I am not sure how technical the terrain is he rides. Jumping / hucking has a lot to do with the smoothness of the rider. Not sure how familiar most here are w/ Northstar but there are a lot of rocks. Another thing I noticed in the SC forum, if you look @ Nomad builds they center around 6" SC forks, Free's around 8" DC's.


I would be interested in seeing what the ride height difference is between your shiver and a van36. The shivers have a low A-C height even though its a 190mm fork.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

drumstix said:


> You bring up a very good point, I had a yeti 575 for a while with a host of 6" forks on it. This bike took a beating under my fat bvtt and held up fine. On the Yeti forums there are several yahoo's who drop these frames regularly and I havent heard of any brakeage. I only said this to support your claim of the frame being strong and remember the 575 is only a 6 pound frame and many said that it wouldnt hold up and that its only a long travel XC bike. Yeti now has a Enduro kit that sports a Fox Van36 fork on the front. I dont see why the Nomad cant handle some hard riding. Perhaps not every day Shore stuff but Northstar and Mammoth stuff it should do fine. Heck, I had a 5 Spot at Mammoth and sorta kept up the DH guy's on Bullits with Shivers, I dont do drops though and I think that Nothstar has more drops. If money was no problems, the new 6" Knolly would be a sweet ride for your area!


575 and drops............I don't think so.


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

Bombardier said:


> I'm a pretty decent welder, and I've been working with structural steel and aluminum for a good while (since I was 16), and not only is the monocoque design of the Nomad a huge plus towards overall frame stiffness & durability, but the beads are consistently well done, (maybe not laser-straight, but very well laid) which goes a LONG ways towards strengthening an aluminum frame.
> The linkages themselves are extremely beefy as compared to other VPP rigs out there. The welded half-design of the top swing-ling on the Nomad is a massive improvement over a CNC'd or cast aluminum linkage. Quite regularly I've seen wire-EDM'ed/laser'ed aluminum linkage/structural pieces fail gauge or loadtest because the larger & more complex the piece, the more likely there will be inherent alloy deficiency/stressors in there.
> As long as the actual welder is proficient and the design is sound, he/she can stick together two pieces of cast/forged aluminum that'll last longer under duress than a single piece of CNC'ed alloy.
> 
> ...


You bring up a very good point, I had a yeti 575 for a while with a host of 6" forks on it. This bike took a beating under my fat bvtt and held up fine. On the Yeti forums there are several yahoo's who drop these frames regularly and I havent heard of any brakeage. I only said this to support your claim of the frame being strong and remember the 575 is only a 6 pound frame and many said that it wouldnt hold up and that its only a long travel XC bike. Yeti now has a Enduro kit that sports a Fox Van36 fork on the front. I dont see why the Nomad cant handle some hard riding. Perhaps not every day Shore stuff but Northstar and Mammoth stuff it should do fine. Heck, I had a 5 Spot at Mammoth and sorta kept up the DH guy's on Bullits with Shivers, I dont do drops though and I think that Nothstar has more drops. If money was no problems, the new 6" Knolly would be a sweet ride for your area!


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I see a lot of focus on the actual strength of the Nomad frame. I am going to ask about the travel - quality vs. quantity. Both the Nomad and Free are reviewded as good pedallers, stable platform shock aside, the linkage ratios ,or whatever the technical terminology is, must give up some plushness to achieve this action. TNC reviewed the Nomad vs. the Bullit and found them quite similar. I am not sure how technical the terrain is he rides. Jumping / hucking has a lot to do with the smoothness of the rider. Not sure how familiar most here are w/ Northstar but there are a lot of rocks. Another thing I noticed in the SC forum, if you look @ Nomad builds they center around 6" SC forks, Free's around 8" DC's.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

RE-INSERT

I was not advoicating the Nomad for northstar - just being a defensive SC lover....


The point has drifted to all these 'AM/FR' bikes and if they're sturdy, THEY ARE - I just wasnt gonna let anyone play my pal Nomad as a chump - it can do everything the others can do, and I would argue from SC comment, and 1st hand inspection that at least the others aren't stronger -- time will have to tell.

And alot of people consider a Fox 36 an AM fork, just because it is on a bike doesnt mean its a huckasaur - AAAAND as for light and how you ride - as I said, I beat the piss out of my little chameleon and 'burlier' frames broke under other riders doing the same stuff. (again, not hucktastic or WCH, Dank, Woo style bigness - but ridden hard)

I'm thinking DHR or Sunday with a 888 and some 2.7's...... PLOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I second the 7.7. For a bike.....but I'm still honeymooning over it after 6 months of it. Most the riding on it has been in Virgin, UT, Page, AZ and a few other UT DH trails.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Jayem said:


> There's no way that's even close to the truth.
> 
> The SX Trail (not the enduro) builds up to make a pretty heavy ride. The frame weighs more. The tubes are thicker. The pivots are not as highly loaded.
> 
> ...


Ok - respondog.

1> Where do you get the impression the SX uses thicker tubing? based on what info?

2> How do you claim the pivots aren't as 'highly loaded' - what is the basis of that? Identical travel, same shock stroke - how is one more loaded than the other? Critiquig short link frames like that you must think VPP, Maestro and DW-Link bikes are all fragile?

Last, you start by saying the SixPack frame weighs more, then close by saying the Nomad may weigh more.(?!)

What extra parts? VPP : rear triangle, 2 links, shock; FSR: Chain Stays - pivot on both ends, Seat stays - pivot on both ends (shared at dropouts), swing link and shock.....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> Ok - respondog.
> 
> 1> Where do you get the impression the SX uses thicker tubing? based on what info?
> 
> ...


1 is difficult to answer, but my original response was to say such things so people could understand that neither you or me have the tube thickness and strength numbers at hand, so it's pretty dumb to try and say one is stronger like you did. Specialized's build for the SX Trail is as heavy or heavier than any of the nomad builds, with the same parts.

2 is easy to answer. The short length of the links is why they are highly loaded. I don't think the mentioned bikes are "fragile", but I wouldn't own them because of the bearing system. For a highly loaded bearing system, something better than ole cartridge bearings is needed. They'll die in a relatively short amount of time. Angular contact bearings or needle bearings would be a better idea, but unfortunatly too expensive usually. This is a common problem with most of the dual-linkage bikes, and they work great for a while, but I wanted a bike that had a much longer usefull lifetime without having to replace bearings frequently.


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> I'm in the same boat. Need something for northstar but can also ride around alot. im looking for the burly all moutian bike. i was also looking at the vp free. IS there any other bikes that fill those needs.


Get a Joker with a Sherman Breakout (130-170mm w/o SPV damping) fork. You can do everything you're talking about on this bike and you can pick one up pretty cheap.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Having ridden Northstar, a lot, I would say that if you want to do all the runs there (in a reasonable amount of time and comfort), you would be looking at either the V10 or the VP-Free. I personally would go with the V10, just because it plows over most stuff and it is really easy to ride. I wouldn't ride a Nomad at Northstar with much confidence or a 6 Pack, or any other 6" AM/Light FR bike unless I stayed off the rockier stuff and stuck to say, Speed Control or Boondocks... Even though I ride that trail a ton anyway. 

Northstar is a lot of rocks and then more rocks, so you would want the bike to be setup pretty squishy. I think you should be looking at more of a full DH/FR bike rather than an AM/FR bike.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

matt said:


> Having ridden Northstar, a lot, I would say that if you want to do all the runs there (in a reasonable amount of time and comfort), you would be looking at either the V10 or the VP-Free. I personally would go with the V10, just because it plows over most stuff and it is really easy to ride. I wouldn't ride a Nomad at Northstar with much confidence or a 6 Pack, or any other 6" AM/Light FR bike unless I stayed off the rockier stuff and stuck to say, Speed Control or Boondocks... Even though I ride that trail a ton anyway.
> 
> Northstar is a lot of rocks and then more rocks, so you would want the bike to be setup pretty squishy. I think you should be looking at more of a full DH/FR bike rather than an AM/FR bike.


 My problem with choice comes from the fact It has been since sept. that I have ridden N*. Local Bay Area trails have left a bad XC taste in my mouth. Usually about this time of the year I get on this bike weight trip . As soon as I take my first run @ N* I remember why I was running a Shiver DC, 2,7 tires etc. If money wasn't an object I'd have a Nomad to replace my Bullit for trail riding and the Free for N* - problem is If I spend big $$$ i'd like to be able to use the bike for N* then some.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Azonic Eliminator 2000.00


----------



## Aggrorider (Nov 21, 2005)

this guy seems to like his on ridemonkey....he uses it for dh/fr


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice bike but I have a prob believing that his bike is DH/FR.
Long stem.
Set back seat post that doesn't go all the way in.
Dual ring up front....starting to say AM/FR.
Single crown.
Long cage rear de.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

wyrm said:


> Nice bike but I have a prob believing that his bike is DH/FR.
> Long stem.
> Set back seat post that doesn't go all the way in.
> Dual ring up front....starting to say AM/FR.
> ...


I've got that same seatpost on my dh bike.

I've also got that fork on a bike I rode quite a bit at northstar last year.

maybe I'm too amfrxcssive


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

The answer is yes.

I didn't read the thread, but Im guessing you will hear YES! from Nomad owners, "Get an XXX" from xxx owners and NO! from people with DH pig bikes (which I like fine).

I dont have a (interesting typo- I just typed Nonad by mistake) Nomad, but if you can ride a bike well you can do well on one.

I'd say it's got enuf Nads if you do.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Thank you.*



DH40 said:


> The answer is yes.
> 
> I didn't read the thread, but Im guessing you will hear YES! from Nomad owners, "Get an XXX" from xxx owners and NO! from people with DH pig bikes (which I like fine).
> 
> ...


I liked the succinct and insightful nature of your answer, and the Nonad observation was hilarious. Good info and entertainment for 73 words...more or less.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

If you already have the bullit why not build it up somewhat light for XC, then build up a stout DH FR bike for North*? Sounds like you have the bullit beefed up already. Just ride the dayum bullit and hone your skills.Get a lighter XC bike for everyday riding and such.

I had a bullit/romic and super t built like a pig. It was a blast to ride at North*. Only problem, it was terrible to pedal a single chainring, 43lb pig up the Sierra's. I tried just what you did. Buy lighter wheels, SC fork, lighter tires etc and swap depending on type of riding. It turned out to be a huge PITA. I spent more time wrenching than riding it. Not to mention a waste of money.

You cant have your cake and eat it to. If you want to do the technical stuff at North* , pushing the limits of both a bike and yourself. You really need a dedicated DH bike. If you want a single bike you can ride daily. Build up an AM/FR and stay outta the hairy sh*t when you visit North*. I've seen people on HT's up there. Not in the really rough stuff though.

BTW, my Bullit was stolen. Making it an even bigger waste of money. I'm back on a HT. screw it


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*ok*



kidwoo said:


> If you're planning on riding dogbone, karpiel, sticks and stones etc, don't get a nomad.
> 
> The last guy I rode with on a local dh trail here who had a nomad said the following to me when I asked if he had a dh bike. "Aren't all bikes dh bikes?, I'll be fine."
> 
> ...


Ok but what happened to the frame? All i'm hearing is that he trashed his parts not the frame.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Fooly_CoolyOo said:


> Ok but what happened to the frame? All i'm hearing is that he trashed his parts not the frame.


He dented the swingarm. That would have probably happened to any bike though.

He broke other bits because he was crashing about 5 times a run. This guy knows how to ride too. Point being........there are much better bikes suited to the purpose. I mentioned the specialized based on how it felt when I rode one. It's lower and had a more solid feel. Some of this could be atributed to the build spec since the nomads I've messed around on were a little more climbing friendly.

But I ride northstar more than anyone you'll see posting on this board. It's about 2 miles from my house. I would not want to have a nomad at that place if I was going to be riding there with any regularity. That's an opinion. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SHAHEEB said:


> Nomad=Crumple-skiltskin
> 
> I would get a Transition Gran Mal, I Just put a 36van on mine, its pretty sick. Super value, super nice frame. The Dirtbag looks great too.
> or
> ...


How's the headangle with the 36? Is it too steep?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hardly.*



Khemical said:


> How's the headangle with the 36? Is it too steep?


I have a large Nomad with a Van 36. It has a 50mm stem and a 1" setback post. It ought to climb and handle tight stuff like a Jesse James West Coast chopper, right? Somehow it doesn't. In fact if you've read any of my posts over on the SC forum, you'd see how I think the Nomad doesn't really do well with anything shorter than 6". The Nomad has an excellent geometry, wheelbase, and cockpit sizing that allows a tall fork, short stem, and still provides good climbing characteristics and sharp handling in tight stuff. Frankly I didn't think it would, because my Bullit set up this way didn't perform well. I had to move the cockpit more forward with a stem/post change on my Bullit. Also the Nomad would be a serious pedal basher in any terrain that is rutted or rocky with a shorter fork. I think the Nomad would accept a 7" fork with a 70mm stem and straight seatpost setup with no problem as it pertains to too slack a head angle. I have no idea what the actual number on my Nomad's head angle is. We have an inclinometer at the shop, but I quit futzing with that thing some time ago. I have seen several bikes with numbers around 70 or higher that wouldn't stick the front wheel while climbing to save their lives, and I've seen bikes with numbers at 67 that would stick the front wheel on the steepest of climbs with no effort. I guess what I'm saying is that there are other factors sometimes that come into play other than just the head angle to make a good handling bike. On the Nomad it may be the long chainstays or a combination of things, but whatever it is, it works quite well.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

Vp Free All The Way!!


----------

